# a Newbie's queries about Ubuntu........



## j1n M@tt (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm starting this thread as I'm new to the Linux world ,and I decided to start with Ubuntu as my first GNU/Linux destro. I made this decision b'coz there r a number of Ubuntu users and fans in Td forum who I hope can help me out with my efforts to become a Linux user. I will be posting all my queries regarding Ubuntu destro here.


To start with, today I tried Ubuntu 7.10 bootable DVD which I got sometime ago from a magazine.

First I want to know the following:


If I use Ubuntu as a Bootable OS instead of intalling, wat r the limitations?? Can I install packages onto my windows NTFS partitions, save user settings, etc
How can I configure my BSNL WLL net connection b'coz it uses USB dial-up LG modem which needs drivers?
Today I ordered Ubuntu CD from Ubuntu website. But I think the numbers of appllications and multimedia codes, etc. available with dat will be limited. Where can I order for a DVD version with full Packages so dat I don't want to dl those from internet later.


Thanks in advance.
NB: All noobs like me r invited to post their Ubuntu queries here, which may help me and others who read this thread.

.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 6, 2008)

You mean as a live CD?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 6, 2008)

^^yup I tried Live DVD


----------



## praka123 (Jun 6, 2008)

well,you can use livecd to connect to internet,browse etc in normal cases.

broadband through USB is least supported in Ubuntu.but ,with livecd  you can boot and try the output of "lsusb" in a terminal(Applications>Accessories>Terminal) to see whether it is supported.

there are few drivers available for some usb modems. 
the problem is ,manufacturers dont care to support Linux by opening the specifications.the hackers have to make driver modules/source using reverse engineering.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 6, 2008)

> I'm starting this thread as I'm new to the Linux world ,and I decided to start with Ubuntu as my first GNU/Linux destro. I made this decision b'coz there r a number of Ubuntu users and fans in Td forum who I hope can help me out with my efforts to become a Linux user. I will be posting all my queries regarding Ubuntu destro here.



Welcome to the dark side. May the force be with you. 



> First I want to know the following:
> 
> * If I use Ubuntu as a Bootable OS instead of intalling, wat r the limitations?? Can I install packages onto my windows NTFS partitions, save user settings, etc
> * How can I configure my BSNL WLL net connection b'coz it uses USB dial-up LG modem which needs drivers?



The main disadvantage is that it will be slow. Other than that you should be able to do the rest,. If I recall right theres a way to save your settings and documents etc .  Unfortunaltey IM not sure how the modem part will work out though . 



> * Today I ordered Ubuntu CD from Ubuntu website. But I think the numbers of appllications and multimedia codes, etc. available with dat will be limited. Where can I order for a DVD version with full Packages so dat I don't want to dl those from internet later.



I have the 64 bit version. if you want that I can write it and send with the aptoncd I have.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 6, 2008)

^^thanx guys.

@parka

I just tried 'lsusb' cmd in the terminal, it listed details abt all usb devise on my system....among dat it also displayed my LG modem as:

Bus 002 Device 003:ID 1004:6000 LG Electronics, VX4400/VX6000 Cellphone

can I configure this someway?

@FilledVoid

If I use 64-bit version, r there many supported apps for 64bit platform?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 6, 2008)

> If I use 64-bit version, r there many supported apps for 64bit platform?



Well all apps I need are there but if you have other choices than it might vary  .


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 6, 2008)

suggest some media players for Ubuntu plz........dat default players of Ubuntu says I need to get codes for playing MP3 and .avi file


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 6, 2008)

do a fresh install. much better nd faster.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 6, 2008)

I know it will be faster if I install instead of going with Live disk....now am not having enuf space on my HDD for a full installation, will try to create some free space soon.....I will wait till my copy of Ubuntu reach me through postal.

BTW....where can I dl some codes for .mp3 and .avi ?

.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 7, 2008)

> suggest some media players for Ubuntu plz........dat default players of Ubuntu says I need to get codes for playing MP3 and .avi file



You need to have the codecs installed. For that you need to download them or in other words install them. I think just installing ubuntu-restricted-extras fixes that. but then again you need to download it. Otherwise you could try Mint and it comes with it by default.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 7, 2008)

where can I download codes??


----------



## praka123 (Jun 7, 2008)

*www.ubuntuguide.org =this will show you  
if you try to play some mp3 or wma audio using totem player -it will ask you to download packages.yeah ,u need internet.

first configure net on your Linux box.then we will think of other things


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 7, 2008)

^^thanx

but still trying to configure my BSNL WLL connection........


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 12, 2008)

can anyone suggest a gud book for learning Ubuntu or Debian based OS??? some standard books like a Complete Reference or a Bible or something like dat.........


----------



## praka123 (Jun 12, 2008)

dont buy any book.first familiarize with GNU/Linux. it is very tough for a windows user to move completely to GNU/Linux.take your time!.dual boot until then  use online resources.books are simply waste of money.even if you buy ,dont spend more than Rs 100 for a Linux guide


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 12, 2008)

ic.....thanx for the guidance

BTW.....I was thinking of installing Ubuntu 8.04 CD version in VMware, so it can be connected to net by virtual LAN using my BSNL WLL connection. Hw abt it??


----------



## mehulved (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, there's a couple of books on ubuntu. Then there's a few on debian too. What level are you looking for?
Here are a few that are available at Computer Bookshop in Mumbai. You will have to look for yourself if you're elsewhere.
*www.cb-india.com/proddetail.asp?prod=9721
*www.cb-india.com/proddetail.asp?prod=10190
*www.cb-india.com/proddetail.asp?prod=9557


----------



## praka123 (Jun 12, 2008)

@jinsu:there are many entry level books available at mindstorm book stall ernakulam(near north).if you go EKM anytime soon ,do try there  
also digit gave out a "fast track to linux" book in a past issue.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 12, 2008)

hmm let me try........where r those fast tracks?? I usually ditched all fast track issues......never tried to read them. But this one......I will


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 12, 2008)

Check out this also : *help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html . Definitely not a Bible but should help you get started.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 12, 2008)

hmm.....dats a quick gud reference.....

hey.........I just installed a Debian pendrive linux to my Corsair 4GB.........am now browsing from it


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 12, 2008)

> hmm.....dats a quick gud reference.....
> 
> hey.........I just installed a Debian pendrive linux to my Corsair 4GB.........am now browsing from it



Welcome to the Dark Side . May the Force be with you !


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 13, 2008)

When v install most of these Linux boxes......why they don't need any device drivers for working? my on-board Realtek audio and on-board grfx works without drivers......y is it so??


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

^drivers are in-built in Linux kernel or  as "modules" .way better than window$ way of "next next and next,,,,.... "


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ ic


----------



## Faun (Jun 13, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> When v install most of these Linux boxes......why they don't need any device drivers for working? my on-board Realtek audio and on-board grfx works without drivers......y is it so??


thats one reason to love linux, i never bother to install drivers.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

^Linux kernel is so wonderful and better!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 13, 2008)

but I hav heard there r problems with dedicated gfx card linux drivers..........if I buy those new ATi HD3xxx or HD4xxx  cards, will there be any problems?? I hav heard abt poor support for ATi products from Linux distributors.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

ATI support is improving.. for Linux


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 24, 2008)

hey....I just now got my Ubuntu 8.04 LTS by postal from Canonical Netherlands   . I hav ordered it for about 2 weeks ago.........am now proud to show it my frnds and say "I'm a Ubuntu user"


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

congrats!stick with GNU/Linux for a month or so.dont remove Linux after sometime like many window$ power users does.you have to "unlearn" window$ to gain GNU/Linux


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 24, 2008)

am now using Ubuntu on VMware inside WinXP SP3 for getting Internet throu my WILL BSNL, b'coz it needs driver for USB interface


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

some usb modems are supported


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

You did a right thing! Get a feel of Linux first thru virtualization.. you'll then know how to administer a Linux system  After you are comfortable with it, you can haf a native install if you wish.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 24, 2008)

ic......do u know whether LG WLL modems r supported???


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh.. are you stuck with the tata indicom/erliance ones? I think their premium models are supported by TATA/reliance. Why don't you get in touch with them? Not sure tho.. coz their usb devices are supported in linux, afaik.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

@Jinsu:
*209.85.141.104/linux?q=cache:sB7zU...nce-HOWTO.pdf+LG+WLL+modem&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 24, 2008)

@infra_red

nope........am using BSNL WLL net, not Tata indicom or Reliance


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

^^^ Read what prakash has posted. It has instructions for both serial and usb sets. It may be helpful to you


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 24, 2008)

@praka

thanx for the info man  ..........am now reading throu.....I will try to implement dat


----------



## praka123 (Jun 24, 2008)

hmm...ethu kaattumandelaadavae veedu?  you should've chosen wired connection?


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 25, 2008)

^^hey buddy, ma home is not in a forest or on a hill top.........its a urban village, no more place to dig and place anymore phone lines......all underground lines just ran out at the time v brought dat house  .Now all new connections in our exchange are given as WLL connections. On hilly places as u said, they giv some mobile phone type WLL, but v get some box type thing like dat of Reliance fones here; from which v hav to connect normal fones + USB port for internet + Fax data port ( usually they giv LG or Motorola boxes, I hate them  )


----------



## praka123 (Jun 25, 2008)

^anyways ,try that guide


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 26, 2008)

do I need a gfx card for enabling the 3D like interface??


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 26, 2008)

> do I need a gfx card for enabling the 3D like interface??



Definitely not. I have used the onboard display for an Asus M2N MX SE before purchasing a 8600 GT . What board do you have again or onboard display chipset? 



> hmm...ethu kaattumandelaadavae veedu?



LOL

Offtopic : I've also moved on from Ubuntu Hardy Heron. Im with the Dark side of the force now : Arch Linux


----------



## praka123 (Jun 26, 2008)

arch linux is bleeding edge perfect for desktop users(advanced users?)


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 26, 2008)

I hav a P4 630 on a Intel 915GVWB with GMA900 IGP........nd another system with P4 640 on a 915GAV with 8500GT gfx card.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 26, 2008)

> I hav a P4 630 on a Intel 915GVWB with GMA900 IGP........nd another system with P4 640 on a 915GVA with 8500GT gfx card.



Ubuntu should work with both but I think the Intel onboard display might give you a problem or two. I definitely don't think the second system with a 8500 would cause any problem . but for safety sake make sure you test it on the Live CD first.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 27, 2008)

No issues with 8500gt card. I run compiz with ful effects without any problems on my wolfdale.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 4, 2008)

hey guys, am now moving to the next level........I now run Ubuntu on VMware, but 2day I plan for a full installation on my hard drive. I hav a 80GB HDD on which I hav 4 NTFS partitions C,D,E,F........I need to install Ubuntu on the F partition with 18GB, do I hav to delete this space from Windows?? or can I install Ubuntu directly to it by converting it to  two ext2 partitions??......and how much space I hav to allocate for 'swap' ? I plan to install Ubuntu on my old PC with 512MB RAM, P4 + 915GVWB mobo


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 4, 2008)

WOOHOOO. Good Luck . I'll help you out by linking a couple of Installation Guide's. 

How To Forge Indepth Guide
Ubuntu WIki
My Own Experience


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 4, 2008)

^^thanx man....posting ur own experience was a gr8 move!! 

hmm......am a bit confused now   wat should I do? /dev/sda4 will be my partition F ??? or do I hav to delete partition F to a free space and then select  "Guided - use the largest continuous free space"


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 4, 2008)

Well what I did was manual partitioning so Im not sure about that. I basically used another hard disk from scratch but if I were to guess I would think that I would have top select manual partitioning and delete the partition and then recreate a /, swap and home drive from it. But you might want to wait for others to confirm.


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 4, 2008)

Best thing would be: delete your F partition from Windows then during installation, select manual partition. Select the free space and create 1GB swap and ext3 partition with rest.

Well, that's I think what you should do. But what do I know. I'm just a Linux 'naab'. There are many "Pro" here will give you better suggestions.


----------



## Faun (Jul 4, 2008)

select manual one as amitava82 says.

then make a "/" partition, provide filesystem type as "ext3", set the bootable flag too if there is any option, choose the size too (I  have arch installed on "/" partition without any swap partition, if you have RAM over 1GB then you can skip the swap partition creation)


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 4, 2008)

thanx guys.........am gonna try this, I can't wait anymore......


*Updated post:*

 heeeeee........I successfully installed Ubuntu 8.04 without any problems, although there was a bit confusing part in  creating free space from  Windows partition....thanx for all thinkdigit Linux guys for all ur help and support 


btw there is a big problem.....I can't connect to web with my WLL net connection. I was going throu dat tutorial to make LG USB modem to work with Linux, but its not so easy.........so can u guys help me to connect to old dial-up *netone* connection using my old PCI modem?? I can't wait to surf from my Ubuntu box......


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 5, 2008)

As I told you on IRC try this out 

*www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/BSNL_CDMA_WLL_Howto

Settings might change btu I belive it should be pretty much the same. Im just pasting this here in case someone comes through this thread again and can use it .


----------



## praka123 (Jul 5, 2008)

^that will be useful
@jinsu: congrats


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 5, 2008)

HELLOOOOOO everyone........I did it  I'm now posting this from Ubuntu with my WLL connection............thanx to all guys who helped me, and a special thanx for Filled Void for finding dat LG WLL modem tutorial     But the tutorial wont work straight away for newer LG WLL fones as I have. I will list wat newbies like me has to do with LG BSNL WLL :


LG CDMA Fixed Wireless Terminal model : LST - 260B

1. Install *wvdial* packages if not installed( its already installed automatically by Heron Hardy by default installation), there is no need for pppd package.

2. Plugin the USB cable to any of the USB port, the port number doesn't matter. Heron Hardy will detect ur USB modem as */dev/ttyACM0* .

3. Now in the Terminal run command  *sudo wvdialconf*
This will configure details abt the modem connected and will store this at */etc/wvdial.conf*

4. But v hav to edit this wvdial.conf file to suite our needs. So edit this file with *sudo* :

*sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf*

the file content should be made like this :



> [Dialer Defaults]
> Init1 = ATZ
> Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0
> Init3 = at+crm=1;at$lgpkt=3
> ...


*Password and User name must be like this : for example, if ur phone number is 0481-2469400. Then ur Password will be the last four digits, dat is 9400 in my example and User name will be 4812469400, dats ur full phone number. 

*The initialization command for LG CDMA LST-260B is  *at+crm=1;at$lgpkt=3

**Set Idle Seconds to the time u wish to disconnect net if web activity is idle for the specified time period. For instance, set the value to 1800 for 30mins.

Now save the file as needed and close it.

5. Now at command prompt, type *wvdial* to connect to internet. 
Wait until all this text appears in the terminal window:



> jinmatt@jinmachine:~$ wvdial
> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60
> --> Cannot get information for serial port.
> --> Initializing modem.
> ...


Now minimize the terminal window and browse through ur WLL  !!

Press Ctrl+C to disconnect.

*Update: *
For more updated details, see here.


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

^^yay
\m/ three cheers for the learning mind.

Hope you enjoy you stay here in open world.



j1n M@tt said:


> _wvdial_


use & after the command and u can close the terminal without cutting off the internet.

e.g

*wvdial &*


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 5, 2008)

^^ya am really enjoying open world


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 5, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^yay
> \m/ three cheers for the learning mind.
> 
> Hope you enjoy you stay here in open world.
> ...



If we close the terminal then how to disconnect the net


----------



## Faun (Jul 5, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> If we close the terminal then how to disconnect the net



*killall wvdial*
see in the system monitor that the exact name of the process is wvdial or something else

maybe this will work or try to get PID of the wvdial process and then
*kill PID_OF_PROCESS*


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 5, 2008)

> HELLOOOOOO everyone........I did it I'm now posting this from Ubuntu with my WLL connection............thanx to all guys who helped me, and a special thanx for Filled Void for finding dat LG WLL modem tutorial But the tutorial wont work straight away for newer LG WLL fones as I have. I will list wat newbies like me has to do with LG BSNL WLL :



Glad it worked for you bud. May the Force be With You!


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 5, 2008)

@T159

when I used _wvdial &_ and closed the terminal, internet automatically got disconnected


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 9, 2008)

I installed Compiz from the package manager. I installed all the compiz components except 'compiz-kde' and 'compizconfig-backend-kconfig'.......do I hav to install these since Ubuntu works with Gnome rather than KDE like in Kubuntu??


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 9, 2008)

Compiz Fusion comes by default  I recall on Ubuntu . What you want to install is compizconfig-setting-manager I think.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 9, 2008)

I searched in the package manager for compiz and I got a list of components.........


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 11, 2008)

------
***Is there any task manager in Ubuntu as in Windows?? if I need to Force Quit an application wat should I do??......any alternate solution like ctrl+alt+del ?? 

***And I need to use a torrent client......which is the best torrent client in linux like uTorrent for Windows??


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 11, 2008)

> *Is there any task manager in Ubuntu as in Windows?? if I need to Force Quit an application wat should I do??......any alternate solution like ctrl+alt+del ??


Use the Gnome System Monitor? You can find it in the Administration menu I believe. You can use the kill command to kill a certain app also if you wish. 



> *And I need to use a torrent client......which is the best torrent client in linux like uTorrent for Windows??


I use Azureus. I find it more than enough for me. Its hogs a bit of resources though. Ubuntu comes with transmission by default I recall.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

use deluge if u want a light torrent client with rich interface.

for killin processes use Gnome System monitor or
killall <name of the process>


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2008)

gnome-system-monitor for task manager -check in System Tools  menu under Applications.
for GUI apps to kill ,just press the close key a couple of times and "force quit" message will appear.

deluge is a good torrent client.vuze is kinda bloated heavy now.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 11, 2008)

hmm got it......... *System>>Administration>>System Monitor*

but is there any shortcut keys to System Monitor?? or shortcut to Terminal??


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 11, 2008)

There is a menu which allows you to set shortcuts in the Administration or Preferences Menu I recall. Check if you can set it in there.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> hmm got it......... *System>>Administration>>System Monitor*
> 
> but is there any shortcut keys to System Monitor?? or shortcut to Terminal??


right click > add this launcher to panel 

see if you have alacarte installed (its the menu editing thing)
System > Preferences > Main Menu
Use it to slim down menu or add your custom entries.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 19, 2008)

I started using Deluge torrent client......hw will I do port forwarding in linux?? whenever I test the active port, it says the port is closed. I tried random ports too, but all seems to be closed?? In windows it was the firewall blocking my ports, but in my linux box I hav no firewall installed......is there any patch like dat for WinXP for port forwarding??


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 19, 2008)

*forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=902
*forum.deluge-torrent.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1148

Basically what I did was go into my router configuration page and configured my NAT. After that I was getting speeds like 80+ Before I was getting horrific speeds though. I use Azureus though.


----------



## net_addict (Jul 19, 2008)

M using Ubuntu for the past 1-2 months .. removed Vista .Its super fast now.always had 2 gb but my laptop was never working so smoothly .  

Had few problems though , like after one major update , my keyboard went crazy . but then fixed that after going through few posts at ubuntuforums.org

have been checking this section quite a lot off late but never actually posted to say thanks to you guys who help everyone out with their queries .


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 19, 2008)

@net_addict

ya man, Ubuntu rocks......


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 21, 2008)

I have been trying to install hardy heron and whenever i choose the install opt it shows text mode . . Busybox shell mode 
is the dvd corrupt or is it like that only . .


----------



## praka123 (Jul 21, 2008)

you may have downloaded alternate cd with ncurses based debian installer.this version is better than ubiquity based gui installer imo.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 22, 2008)

How do i install it then . I dont have partitions too . Have to start from scratch .

On searching Ubuntu forums i found this .
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5276963
will try it tonight and get back if it works or not .


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 24, 2008)

wat r the main difference b/w Ubuntu and Kubuntu? all the commands r going to be the same, expect ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu uses KDE??

I got a copy of Kubuntu 8.04 and a copy of Ubuntu 8.04 Server Edition 64-bit today.....should I try out them?? 

does KDE hav anything more than gnome?? and wat all extra features r on Ubuntu Server edition?? I hav heard dat everybody runs normal linux editions even on servers, b'coz they usually hav all the modules of servers....is dat so??


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 24, 2008)

Ubuntu is lighter and faster. Kubuntu is good too, it's a matter of taste. 

Ubuntu Server iso installs a minimal system without all of the X-server packages, compiz, etc. for graphic display and packages such as openoffice, gimp, etc.
It installs servers like LAMP.


----------

